# Hybrids, Racers & Bad Backs ?



## Steve-W (9 Aug 2012)

Hi, I know there has been a lot written about the Road bike versus Hybrids, but has anyone approached this from the bad back angle?
I am considering buying a Road bike, the first I will have had for many many years, but suffering with a bad back and not a great deal of lower back suppleness I am begining to wonder if a hybrid would be a good compromise, most of my riding will be done solo, so I dont need to keep up with anyone else. I have used a mountain bike for quite a while now and I can pretty much get away with that most of the time.
I have had a quick look at some of the hybrids on offer and the Boardmans look quite nice and B Twin seem to offer a reasonable spec'd bike for the money too....I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on any of the above 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## WobblyBob (9 Aug 2012)

Have you thought about a flat bar road bike ?

My mate has just taken delivery of a 'Giant Rapid 2' the other day & its really nice, the speed & weight of a road bike coupled with potentialy a much better riding postion for you.

That said there are an awful lot of cracking Hybrids, so i suppose it depends on what kind of riding your gonna be mainly doing ?
Good luck with whatever you go for though !

Andy


----------



## Steve-W (9 Aug 2012)

Thanks Andy,....I had given some thought to converting a Road bike to a flat bar, but I hadn't realised they were available off the shelf, are they pure flat barred road bikes or merely Hybrids by another name?

My riding for this type of bike will be town riding, but some country roads as well about 60/40 in that order...we have lots of those country roads & lanes down here in Devon 

I must admit the mountain bike with some less aggresive tyres does hold some apeal as a bombproof all rounder, not as quick and harder work on the roadsI know, but it will go anywhere ???mmmm decisions decisions LOL

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Berties (9 Aug 2012)

I commute on a Giant Rapide and have a defy 3 advanced frame for the good times,the rapide is a quick compromise between a road bike and hybrid,spot on position with 700x25 tyres will turn out the miles,gets a vote from me


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Aug 2012)

Berties said:


> I commute on a Giant Rapide and have a defy 3 advanced frame for the good times,the rapide is a quick compromise between a road bike and hybrid,spot on position with 700x25 tyres will turn out the miles,gets a vote from me



Er, Rapid, without the E?!

Stu


----------



## Pauluk (9 Aug 2012)

My wife and I both ride hybrids. Our bikes also have adjustable stems which is a real bonus for my wife with her bad back as she can sit up higher. They are a really good compromise between a road bike and a mountain bike and for what we use them for, they are really a go anywhere bike


----------



## Norm (9 Aug 2012)

I've got a bad back and find lower bars more comfortable as more weight is taken through the shoulders and arms and my core muscles carry some of the lower body's weight. Higher bars put all the weight down through the spine.


----------



## Pauluk (9 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> I've got a bad back and find lower bars more comfortable as more weight is taken through the shoulders and arms and my core muscles carry some of the lower body's weight. Higher bars put all the weight down through the spine.


 
I see your point, but I think it can depend on the type of back problem, they are not all closely related to the spine or compression.


----------



## Norm (9 Aug 2012)

Pauluk said:


> I see your point, but I think it can depend on the type of back problem, they are not all closely related to the spine or compression.


That was indeed part of my point. "Bad back" can cover a gazillion issues and the person to discuss it with should be someone who knows about the OP's specific issues or someone who knows about skeletal issues, rather than random peeps off the internet who will, at best, only know about their own problems and solutions.

I also have knee problems, from too many squash games in my youth, strangely cycling makes them go away too. But many with knee injuries could / should be advised to steer clear of cycling.


----------



## Steve-W (10 Aug 2012)

Hey guys...everyone is different, I realise that, but a lot of us who suffer from bad backs, be it skeletal, muscular, nerve damage etc still appreciate other peoples input as a general view, all information is helpful and we can all take or leave advice as we see fit. Just for the record my back problem is a long term disc/nerve related issue, at times its very good, sometimes it lays me up completely.
Does anyone use a hybrid with cross country type tyres or for that matter a mountain bike with a a very much less aggressive treaded tyre for town/hardpack/trail use? I'd be interested to know about your hybrid choices too, I'm thinking of spending about £600, not a lot I know, but thats about my budget I'm afraid. I think a hybrid with triple rings up front would be good...there are some pretty steep hills down here  Its either that or back to the mountain bike!

Cheers...and thanks again for all the feedback !
Steve


----------



## WobblyBob (10 Aug 2012)

I've got a Specialized Crosstrail Comp with Hydraulic disc brakes & triple ring chain set, it has lock out front suspension aswell, as for tyres (i'm a complete novice/new rider) they're kind of flatish in the centre so decent for the road but more knobbly towards the edges so also good for tracks etc.
I just paid £600 for mine so bang on your budget......& it pretty much does evrything competently & is very comfortable in my opinion...infact i rode 45 miles on it yesterday on a mix of roads & tracks, i'm still able to stand up & walk about this morning so it can't be too bad ha ha


----------



## Steve-W (10 Aug 2012)

Thanks for that Andy, I have just had a quick look online and the Crosstrail, looks good, the 2013 is out now too, ...found a review http://bicyclesportshop.wordpress.c...view-ride-on-the-2013-specialized-crosstrail/
It has 2x10 gearing which they say is very slick.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stonepark (10 Aug 2012)

I have a Cube Touring Pro similar to the specialized (slightly outside your budget but there is a less expensive Cube Travel Pro(£679 but come with guards, racks and lights and you should be able to get at least 10% discount) and find it good, have dumped the stock 42-622 tyres for Schwalbe Marathon Tour 37-622 and it handles road and paths well as well as FC gravel tracks and tow paths, given I am 20st and therefore not a lightweight - front tyre runs at 50psi, rear at 95psi.


----------



## Norm (10 Aug 2012)

Continuing my theme, my recommendation would be for a cyclo-cross style ride, the Tricross and the old rigid MTB I've got with very low bars and 26x1.5 tyres are most comfortable and easily handle most off road stuff.


----------



## MrJamie (10 Aug 2012)

I think theres a lot of possible factors to consider, at least with my lower back pain...

The ride is very hard on my hybrid, Marathon Plus tyres ride like cartwheels and the frame is aluminium with a pretty firm Giant stock saddle, the vibration to my spine particularly from certain rough cycle paths isnt good. Changing position helps, I havent tried drop bars but i suspect they might help in this area. Im planning to go for a cyclocross rather than a roadbike, less steep geometry, wider tyres so a little more suspension 

I find stretching before a bike ride really helps too, ive discovered its mostly my hamstrings getting tight/inflexible that coincides with my back getting unhappy. Usually a gentle toe touching, in front and to the side, and the same kind of action with legs crossed both ways round which iirc stretches hams.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Aug 2012)

I get lower back and neck pain due to compression, I sit at my computer a lot!

I find that riding my hybrid is OK but riding my old Dawes racing bike doesn'yt give me any problems at all.

It's the set-up of your new bike that you need to get right and a good Local Bike Shop [rather than a Halfords store] will guide you through that and get you sitting on various bike arrangements to sort out what size frame [for leg reach], and what stem size/handlebar/saddle arrangement [for upper body reach] would be ideal for your specific back problem.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2012)

I've had a bad back for much of my life and find cycling has helped my flexibility . I also use some cycling specific stretches before and after a ride . I still find distance to be a consideration , though . I ride my Giant Cypress hybrid on trips less than 15 miles , and ride my Schwinn Passage touring bike for any greater distances . Upright riding position seems to compress the spine .


----------



## Cubist (11 Aug 2012)

Boardman hybrids are flat barred road bikes by any other name. Otherwise you can get an Audax style bike with a more upright geometry, or fit a riser stem to change the position of the bars.


----------



## Dangermouse (11 Aug 2012)

This is a very apt thread for me, I have always rode a bike, be it a road or mtb.
About 5 years ago myself and the missus took cycling back up as a passtime on mtbs and really enjoyed it to the point that the bikes took over from the car completely, then the wife developed a slight knee niggle and went to see the Dr who sent her for an X-ray and within 3 weeks she had, had a FKN which meant she would not be riding for at least a year.........so we thought, but after what was a botched op she has now been told her riding days are over as the op wasnt needed and she has been permanently left disabled by the op, so after getting this news we decided to call it a day and just take up our photography a bit more but after 8/9 months my back was beginning to suffer and after 10 months I had a severe sciatica bout which lasted 14 weeks, my Dr told me it was down to my core muscles relaxing and me putting on a little midrift weight (hence the new bike) so riding is actually good if you have a bad back as it keeps it tight and held in place by certain muscles the dissapear fast if you go from regular riding to nothing, I dont know how it works for everyone but I seem to have adapted to being bent over and pedalling away to keep my back fit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2012)

I find cycling helps both my back and my photography . A lot to be said for cyclings' core strengthening effects , and a pace by which you can see many things you missed before as photographic subjects


----------



## rovers1875 (12 Aug 2012)

Have a look at one of these, http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/pro...-12?bct=browse/bicycles/commuter-hybrid-bikes I was looking for a hybrid with slightly more off road ablility and was looking at the spesh crosstrail. But saw the courier pursuit, it had almost identical specs to the crosstrail and at the time it was on offer so I snapped it up for £380. It is used mainly for towpath / easy trail riding and has so far proved to be extremly competant and very comfy to boot.


----------



## gbb (12 Aug 2012)

A bad back hasnt stopped me using a dropbar bike...
Muscular problems for decades which manifests itself as achy lower back for months on end, occasional stabbing pains and sore legs and feet, yet i'm reasonably comfortable bending forward for hours on my bike. In fact, after a visit to the docs recently when the discomfort was getting a bit too much to bear for so long, she was amazed i could ride at all for so long. She assumed i benefitted from a better core strength as a result of cycling (mind it doesnt feel like that to me sometimes).


----------

